# good news from CM9?



## swiftsam (Dec 6, 2011)

Cyanogen just posted an update on CM9 progress and it contains this line which caught my eye:



> Currently, you can compile CM9 for a small number of devices- notably the Samsung Galaxy Nexus and Nexus S, the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (Wi-Fi and T-Mobile versions), the HP Touchpad and Motorola Xoom. The next devices to show up will likely be a whole array of Samsung phones (Exynos chipset)


The Charge has the Exynos 3110 right? I wonder if that means they've got a better handle on the proprietary crap than I thought people had figured out so far. Or maybe it just means that the Galaxy S will be good to go, but we'll be stuck with the same challenges we're stuck with now.

I'd love to hear someone more knowledgeable on the topic. I've loved the ROMs from this forum, but I do kinda miss the old days with my Droid when I was rocking CM.

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/progress-on-cm9


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

No, the Charge has the Hummingbird processor.


----------



## swiftsam (Dec 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> No, the Charge has the Hummingbird processor.


I obviously totally trust that you know which processor the phone has, but just for others out there, it was the table on this page that had me thinking
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exynos

It lists the Charge in the row described as "Exynos 3110 (previously S5PC110 / Hummingbird)"


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

They can get CM9 on our phone, no problem. Sorting out the RIL I'd love to see, but wont hold my breath.


----------



## chadness (Jun 29, 2011)

They are the same (or to say, the Hummingbird is one Exynos model), but as scarygood said, it's more a problem with our radios, not with the processor.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

The post was dealing with graphics drivers.

The Hummingbird uses a PowerVR core, while the rest of the Exynos line uses a ARM Mali core.

That said, hey! You can already GET ICS for your Droid Charge! It just doesn't... you know... have working radios...


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

They are talking Exynos chips as in SGS2 based models, not necessarily the SGS1 models, though I'm sure support for them will arrive as well from TeamHacksung that helped get AOSP on the original SGS phones in the first place.


----------

